# Mylink features



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

cruzejay said:


> I am picking up a Cruze LS Hatxhback tomorrow, while I am familiar with the mylink system, it’s been a few years. Any new features, anything new with apps?


It will be familiar yet different. Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

18 or 19? They are different.

Doesn't change my response though....Lol

I prefer the Gen3 in the 19s over all. I prefer the 7" systems in the 16-18 cars over the 8" system (which is nearly the same as the 8" system in the trucks and Impala. The 8" system is slower I feel and way to busy to the eye. Too many colors. I prefer the monochrome driver information center to the full color version as well.

I never liked the Gen1 Cruze system.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm wondering if you can flash the new MyLink software to a 2018 system with the 8 inch screen

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

Does anyone know if the 7" infotainment unit made by LG is able to be updated to have the Market Place / GM App store?
The unit is in a 2017 Cruze Premier Sedan. The GM part number is: 42481577 and the model number that LG uses is LC7F.


----------

